# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Kombëtarja Shqiptare - [lajme dhe komente]

## RaPSouL

*Shqipëria realizon gjysmën e misionit*

Pas dy barazime rresht me Slloveninë (0-0) dhe Bullgarinë (0-0), Shqipëria arriti fitoren e parë falë golave të Edmond Kapllanit dhe kapitenit Altin Haxhi. Një fitore (2-0) plotësisht e merituar pavarësisht se ajo u arrit ndaj një kundërshtari modest si Luksemburgu. Një tripikësh që na katapulton një vend më lart, në të pestin falë edhe humbjes së Sllovenisë me Rumaninë. Shqipëria ka grumbulluar gjashtë pikë në gjashtë takimet e para, duke pritur ndeshjen e kthimit në Luksemburg, për të përfunduar gjysmën tjetër të misionit “6 pikësh” të deklaruar nga trajneri Oto Bariç. 

“Ne luajtëm pjesën e parë, patëm pak nervozizëm, pasi dëshironim golin. Në pjesën e dytë luajtëm shumë mirë. Shqipëria po luan gjithmonë më mirë”, tha Bariç pas ndeshjes. “Unë jam bindur se dhe në Luksemburg do të fitojmë”. 

Pjesë e parë shfaqi në minutat parë veprime të ngathëta të skuadrës sonë dhe një Luksemburg shumë i ngjeshur në mesfushë. Veprimin e parë sulmues e kreu Skela, por topi përfundoi jashtë kuadratit. Sulmi i pare i Luksemburgut pati për autor Kitzinger jo shume shqetësues. Në minutën e 29 Kapllani brenda zonës, gjuajti diagonalisht, por “Zoti” nuk e çoi topin në rrjetë.

Në minutën e 37, Bushi morri një top nga Cana, u fut në zonën e rreptësisë, lëshoi diagonalisht një top brenda zonës së vogël dhe Kapllani finalizoi me nje kryevepër. Goli i pare i Kapllanit me Kombëtaren e Shqiperise. Kapllani bëhet kështu shënuesi i golit të katërt për Shqipërinë në gjashtë takime. Tre golat e tjera janë shënuar nga Skela, Hasi dhe Curri. Një pjesë e parë jo shumë e lehtë për Shqipërinë, shumë e vetëkënaqur dhe jo shumë e motivuar në kërkim të fitores. Luksemburgu ishte në këtë pjesë tre-katër here pranë golit. Pjesa e dytë, nisi me zëvendësimin e Besart Berishës, nga Devi Mukaj, i cili i dha një tjetër impuls krahut të djathtë të mesfushës. Në minutën e 57 erdhi dhe goli i dytë i Shqipërisë, kur kapiteni Altin Haxhi finalizoi me një goditje të thatë brenda zonës. Skela harkoi nga e djathta e sulmit dhe mesfushori i Ergotelis, nuk fal me cinizimin e tij. Goli i tretë i Haxhit me Kombëtaren e Shqipëisë në 59 ndeshje. 

dhe goli i parë si kapiten i Shqipërisë. Cana çoi Skelën edhe te goli i tretë, por gjyqtari gjeorgjian e anuloi golin siç kishte bërë më përpara edhe me golin e Luksemburgut. 

Në minutën e 73 Bariç hodhi në fushë mbrojtësin Kristi Vangjelin në vend të kapitenit Haxhi (Cana morri shiritin) dhe në të 75’, Salihi zuri vendin e Alban Bushit. Salihi pati dy raste për të shënuar golin e tretë, ndërkohë që Dallku gaboi në mënyrë fatale për të konkluduar golin e tretë. Fundi i takimit ishte thuajse i qetë, teksa Luksemburgu kërkoi me n

gulm golin e nderit. Luksemburgu pësoi humbjen e gjashtë po në kaq ndeshje dhe, më 6 mars pret Shqipërinë në ndeshjen e kthimit me synimin mospësimin e një humbje të dytë. 



SHQIPËRI-LUKSEMBURG 2-0

Golat: Kapllani 37’, Haxhi 57’

Shqipëria: Beqaj, Curri, Dede, Dallku, Haxhi (Vangjeli 73), Cana, Skela, Duro, Berisha (Mukaj 46’) Bushi (Salihi 75’), Kapllani.

Luksemburgu: Joubert, Kintziger, Hoffmann, Mutsch, Strasser,

Bigard, Betmer, Peters, Rayal (Ferreira 78’), Collette (Sakramola 68’), Remy



Ndeshjet e Shqipërisë



Bjellorusi-Shqipëri 2-2 

Shqipëri-Rumani 0-2 

Holandë-Shqipëri 2-1 

Shqipëri-Slloveni 0-0 

Bullgari-Shqipëri 0-0

Shqipëri-Luksemburg 2-0

Bilanci: 6 ndeshje: 1 fitore, 3 barazime, 2 humbje. Golat: 5-6



Grupi G

Shqipëri-Lusksemburg 2-0

Bjellorusi-Bullgari 0-2

Slloveni-Rumani 1-2

Holanda pushim.

Renditja: Rumania 14, Holanda 14, Bullgaria 12, Bjellorusia 7, Shqipëria 6, Sllovenia 4, Luksemburgu 0

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shqipëria U-21 humbet 4-0 me Italinë*

Shqipëria U-21 e trajnerit Bushati morri një mësim të mirë nga futbollistët profesionistë të Italisë, kur humbi sot 4-0 në Pontendera me homologët e tyre italianë. 

Pjesa e parë u mbyll 3-0 me gola të Robert Acquafresca 10’

Daniele Dessena 17’ Domenico Criscito 35’ dhe Arturo Lupoli në të 82 i dha fund goleadës “axurre”. 

Në fakt trajneri i Shpresave e priste këtë humbje në debutimin e Euro 2009. Formacioni i Kaziragit ishte shuëm aktiv, ndërkohë që për Shqipërinë mund të konsiderohet një vizitë e bukur në Italinë fqinjë përpara se të takohet me Ishujt Farore në Elbasan. 



Ja dhe vlerësimet për Shqipërinë U-21 nga media italiane



Hyka 5.5 – Hyri në lojë kur kishte mbaruar thuajse gjithçka, nuk mundi të përmirësojë shumë gjëra.

Ujkani 5.5 – Gabim i madh në rastin e golit të Criscito, më pas ia arriti të minimizojë dëmët

Lila 5.5 – Në vështirësi kundër sulmuesve të shpejrtë “axurrë”

Arapi 5.5 – Kur nuk arriti të bente gjëra të mia, ia nis me yë këqiat, dhe për këtë u ndëshkua me karton të verdhë.

Hysko 5 – Pas tetë minutash u ndëshkua m karton të verdhë pë rnëj faull. Kartoni e kondicionoi ndeshjen e tij.

Sefa 5 – Doli për arsye taktike.

Durmishi 5.5 – U përpoq të bënte diçka,por mbrojtja shqiptarë la shumë hapësirë të pambuluar.

Lika 6.5 – Më i miri ndër shqiptarët, ishte i vetmi që shkoi me të vërtete te goli.

Sukaj 6 – Një nga më ngacmuesit në sulmin e Shqipërisë, të paktën provoi. 

Bakaj 5 – U pa shumë pak

Progni 5 – Hyri në lojë në vend te Sefës për të dhënë më shumë gjallëri lojë, por rezultoi i padobishëm

Mile 5.5 – Nuk hyri kurrë në lojë.

Rrudho 5.5 – Lojtari i Kevos lëvizi shumë por u pa shumë pak.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Hellers: “Shqipëria ka individualitete të mira*

Trajneri i Luksemburgut, Gij Hellers foli për Albania-sport pas përfundimit të stërvitjes.



Zoti Hellers, është një ndeshje e rëndësishme për Shqipërinë ashtu dhe për ju.

- Si çdo ndeshje kualifikuese edhe ndeshja midis dy ekipeve është e rëndësishme. Shqipëria ka një ekip të mirë, që luan shumë mirë në grup dhe ka individualitete të mira. Ne do të sunojmë të bëjmë maksimumin për një rezultat pozitiv. Shpresojmë për rezultat, por e dimë që është e vështirë, por do të përpiqemi.

Ju besoj se e ndeshja e parë miqësore midis dy ekipeve ka përfunduar 0-0.

- Ajo është një ndeshje e pesë viteve më parë dhe është shumë e ndryshme nga kjo zyrtare. Për mua dhe lojtarët është shumë e ndryshme.

Me Holandën ju bëtë një paraqitje shumë të mirë, teksa humbët edhe ndeshjen në minutat e fundit?

- Kundër Holandës bëmë një ndeshje të mirë. Luajtëm shumë të përqendruar, por unë besoj se nuk do të kemi rast tjetër të riprodhojmë atë takim. Është shumë e vështirë. 

Pas katër ditësh nga takimi në Tiranë do të jetë ai kthimit në Luksemburg, shpresoni të arrini të paktën një barazim?

- Ne shpresojmë gjithmonë, por shumë pak arrijmë. Shqipëria ka ndryshim të madh me Luksemburgun. Ju keni një duzinë lojtarësh profesionistë që luajnë jashtë shtetit, kurse ne kemi vetëm një, dhe ai luan në Kategorinë e Dytë. 

Ju fituat në ndeshjen me Tus Koblenc 2-0, ndërsa barazuat me kampionen e kategorise së dytë franceze, Metz.

- Ato ishin ndeshje thjesht testuese dhe nuk kanë të bëjnë me një ndeshje zyrtare. Por në ndeshen me Shqipërinë edhe lojtarët e kanë të qartë që është ndryshe.

----------


## no name

*Nje fitore aspak e lehte* 


Derguar me: 03/06/2007 
• Nga Altin Latifi 

Po te degjoje deklaratat para ndeshjes, dukej gjithçka si nje shetitje, por ne te vertete nuk ka ndodhur aspak keshtu. Shqiperia ka mundur te marre fitoren e pare ne eleminatoret e Euro 2008, duke mposhtur me rezultatin 2-0 Luksemburgun, ne nje ndeshje ku marrja e tre pikeve ishte me shume se kurre nje detyre. Por, asgje nuk ka qene e lehte perballe nje kundershtari te vendosur mire ne mbrojtje dhe madje shume te rrezikshem me kundersulm. Loja ka nisur e qete per kombetaren shqiptare, por miqte nuk kane qendruar as pasive sa ç’pritej. Ata madje kane patur tre mundesi te arta per te shenuar dhe vetem nderhyrjet ne momentin e fundit, kane bere qe Shqiperia te mos e pesoje nga nenvleresimi i kundershtarit. Momenti kyç i ndeshjes ka qene minuta e 37-te, kur nje hapje ne krahun e majte e Lorik Canes, ka gjetur Alban Bushin, qe fut nje top fluturimthi ne zone. Nje pasim i arte dhe Edmond Kapllani nuk ka falur, duke e derguar topin ne rrjete. Qetesi ne pankinen shqiptare, me Oto Bariç qe vazhdon te kryqezoje duart. Por, ne minutat e fundit, miqte kane pasur dy topa per gol dhe nuk ia kane arritur te shenojne. Vetem tre minuta nga pjesa e dyte dhe Luksemburgu arrin ta beje nje gje te tille me Mutsch. Por, per fatin e shqiptareve goli anulohet nga arbitri anesor, gje qe shkakton edhe reagimin e ashper te trajnerit Gai Hellers ne pankine. Qe nga ky moment, kuqezinjte e kuptojne se duhet te shenojne dhe shikojne me shume drejt portes. ne minuten e 57-te, Ervin Skela, ndermerr nje aksion te bukur nga e djathta dhe fut nje pasim ne qender, aty ku Altin Haxhi shenjestron porten e miqve dhe 2-0. Shpetim Duro ne pankine i thote Bariçit se fitorja u arrit, por kroati nuk kerkon qetesi. Nderrimet ne fund, natyrisht qe i kane dhene me shume gjalleri lojes kuqezi. Hamdi Salihi ka pasur dy momente te mira, me pas ka qene Armend Dallku qe me porten bosh nuk ka arritur te shenoje, nderkohe qe pak çaste me vone eshte serish Kapllani qe godet rrjeten e jashtme. 

Bariç, triumfi i pare ne krye te kuqezinjve  

Ne pranvere do te kem skuadren time. Kishte qene kjo deklarata e bujshme e trajnerit Oto Bariç ne vjeshten e vitit 2006, kur ai kishte vetem pak muaj qe kishte marre drejtimin e Shqiperise. Shenjat e para te ketij ndryshimi natyrisht qe u dhane ne barazimin 0-0 ne Sofje, nderkohe qe mbreme erdhi edhe fitorja e pare. mund te duket habi, por ne 6 ndeshje zyrtare kroati ka arritur vetem kaq, ndonese mund te mburret me faktin se ka nje skuader te re dhe se forma e ekipit po vjen gjithnje ne rritje. 6 pike ne po kaq ndeshje natyrisht qe nuk u japin ndonje kenaqesi te madhe tifozeve shqiptare, qe jane mesuar edhe me pare me rezultate te tilla, megjithate eshte e sigurte se ndeshjet me te veshtira jane kaluar dhe rruga vetem qe nga ndeshja e mbremshme ka qene ne disheze. Madje edhe me nje gol te anuluar te Luksemburgut, qe ka krijuar jo pak makth ne radhet e kuqezinjve. Gjithsesi Bariç deri tani ka fituar vetem bastin e pare, ndersa per te dytin do te shihet ndeshja e te merkures ne Luksemburg. Qe edhe pse ne transferte, parashikohet te jete me e lehte, duke marre parasysh faktin se futbollistet jane me te çliruar. Veç kesaj, do te kthehet edhe Bogdani, nderkohe qe Skela tregoi se mbetet i pazevendesueshem ne mesin e fushes.

----------


## Imperator

Ka mberritur dhe fitorja e pare per kombetaren tone ne keto Eleminatore te Europianit 2008. Nje loje e bukur nga ana e Shqiperise dhe arrihet fitorja ndaj nje kundershtari relativisht te lehte per ne. Megjithese kishim perballe nje Luksemburg i cili nuk ka arritur te mare asnje pike ne grup ne 6 ndeshjet e para dhe qe ka shenuar ne 6 ndeshje vetem 1 gol dhe ka pesuar 11, Shqiperia eshte gjendur ne disa raste e rrezikuar nga kundershtaret. Shqiperia e kishte mare kete ndeshje pak me te lehte ndaj dhe u ndie ne rrezik ne dy apo tri raste. Por fitorja ishte mese e merituar per djemte tane dhe u uroj atyre rruge te mbare dhe te na e ngrene flamurin sa me lart ne arenen nderkombetare.

Uroj qe ndeshjen e kthimit me Luksemburgun djemte te mobilizohen akoma me shume dhe te arrijne nje tjeter rezultat pozitiv.

Nje gje me beri pershtypje, parulla ne stadiumin kombetar:




> Kjo qetesi u mundesua nga FSHF


Uroj qe heret e tjera ta shikojme stadiumin plot dhe jo si ndaj Luksemburgut. Uroj qe çmimet e biletave te ulen dhe te kene mundesi te gjithe te ndjekin ekpin e zemres.

Nje falenderim gjithashtu dhe per trjanjerin Bariç, i cili ka arritur rezultate te mira deri tani me kombetaren tone dhe qe ka sjelle fryme te re ne ekip dhe mentalitet te ri loje, duke luajtur me bukur ne sulm dhe ne mesfushe e duke mos u perqendruar gjithmone vetem ne mbrojtje. Pergezime dhe qe therret lojtare nga kampionati Shqiptar qe me te vertete e meritojne fanellen e kombetares para atyre qe ngrohin pankinat e serive inferiore neper bote.

Imperator

----------


## no name

*Goli ndaj Anglise, triumfon Berisha*

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007


Futbollisti i kombetares kuqezi Besart Berisha ka lene prapa ne garen e perjavshme te personazhit me te pelqyer, politikane te krahut te majte dhe kreun e Bankes se Shqiperise. Berisha ka rrembyer vendin e pare ne renditje, per shkak te golit te vyer qe shenoi ndaj kombetares angleze ne ndeshjen qe u zhvillua javen qe u mbyll. Besarti arriti te mbledhe 55.7 per qind te 1 545 votave te sondazhit "Personazhi i Javes" ne www.kohajone.com.

Ne vendin e dyte te "toplistes" eshte renditur Ben Blushi, kryetar i Grupit Parlamentar te Partise Socialiste. Me 19 per qind te votave, Blushi eshte vecuar kete jave per perpjekjet e shpallura prej tij per nje president konsensual. Ne fundjave, Blushi u shpreh dhe per shpalljen e nje emri zyrtar nga PS. Ai tha gjate kongresit te kesaj partie se ne fillim te dhjetediteshit te dyte te ketij muaji, partia me e madhe e opozites do te dale me emrin e saj si kandidat per te marre postin e kryetarit te shtetit.

Me afro kater per qind me pak, ne vendin e trete eshte renditur kryetari i Partise Levizja Socialiste per Integrim. Ilir meta ka marre 15.3 per qind te votave, per shkak te deklarimeve te tij publike, pro presidentit aktual. Meta deklaroi se Alfred Moisiu, eshte nje emer i pershtatshem per te marre nje mandat te dyte pesevjecar per drejtimin e shtetit.

I fundit ne katershen e me te votuarve te sondazhit te www.kohajone.com, eshte renditur Ardian Fullani. Nder 1 545 vota, Guvernatori i Bankes se Shqiperise ka marre dhjete per qind te tyre. Fullani eshte pergezuar per vleresimet qe dhane ndaj tij, perfaqesuesit e Fondit Monetar Nderkombetar. Kreu i Bankes Qendrore mori vleresime pozitive per efikasitetin e politikave kombetare dhe per stabilitetin makroekonomik.

----------


## no name

*UEFA mund te gjobise federaten* 

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007


Shishet e ujit apo fishekzjarret e hedhur ne perfundim te takimit kunder Luksemburgut, mund te sjellin nje gjobe te konsiderueshme nga UEFA per Federaten Shqiptare te Futbollit. Delegati i UEFA-s ka mbajtur shenim gjithcka ka ndodhur ne stadium diten e shtune dhe mund te paraqese ne raportin e ndeshjes shkeljet e rregullores, kur u hodhen fishekzjarret apo kur femije te gezuar nga fitorja hyne ne fushen e lojes. Nese do te ndodhte, nuk do te ishte risi per federaten tone, madje eshte ndeshkimi i shpeshte per keto fenomene qe ka bere qe te gjithe te mendojne se gjoba eshte te porta.

Grupi G



Skuadra N F B H Gol. Pike 

Rumani 6 4 2 0 12-4 14 

Holande 6 4 2 0 8-2 14 

Bullgari 6 3 3 0 9-3 12 

Bjellorusi 6 2 1 3 9-13 7 

SHQIPERI 6 1 3 2 5-6 6 

Slloveni 6 1 1 4 5-10 4 

Luksemburg 6 0 0 6 1-11 0

Ndeshjet e perfaqesueses sone

Te luajtura

02.09.2006 Bjellorusi-Shqiperi 2-2 

06.09.2006 Shqiperi-Rumani 0-2 

11.10.2006 Holande-Shqiperi 2-1 

24.03.2007 Shqiperi-Slloveni 0-0 

28.03.2007 Bullgari-Shqiperi 0-0

02.06.2007 Shqiperi-Luksemburg 2-0

Per t'u zhvilluar

06.06.2007 Luksemburg-Shqiperi (?-?)

12.09.2007 Shqiperi-Holande (?-?)

13.10.2007 Slloveni-Shqiperi (?-?)

17.10.2007 Shqiperi-Bullgari (?-?)

17.11.2007 Shqiperi-Bjellorusi (?-?)

21.11.2007 Rumani-Shqiperi (?-?)

----------


## no name

*Te gjithe te sigurt, Bogdani do te jete* 

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007


Nese ne takimin e pare ndaj Luksemburgut, te zhvilluar diten e shtune ne mbremje (2-0), Bogdani nuk mundi te luante qofte nje minute per shkak te demtimit te marre ne takimin e fundit te Serise A mes Katanias e Kievos, duket se nuk ka per te qene keshtu ne sfiden e radhes po ndaj Luksemburgut. Bogdani u shpreh se do te ishte i gatshem per trajnerin Baric ne takimin e se shtunes dhe kroati e nxori per disa minuta ne nxemje Bogdanin, por nuk rrezikoi per ta hedhur ne fushen e lojes, sepse goli i shpejte i Haxhit, ne pjesen e dyte, i mbylli hesapet dhe kroati preferoi te aktivizonte lojtare te tjere per te lene Haxhin e Bushin te pushojne. Sfida e radhes ne Luksemburg mund ta shohe Bogdanin titullar dhe kete e konfirmojne burimet zyrtare kuqezi.

----------


## no name

*Kuqezinjte, drejt Luksemburgut me dy turne* 

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007


Sikur te ishim ne vitin 1997, gjithcka do te dukej normale, sepse atehere mungesa e organizimit ishte bere nje "hobby", por qe sot nje ekip kombetar te shkoje me grupe drejt nje vendi, ku do te zhvilloje takimin e radhes, kjo eshte e cuditshme.

Kuqezinjte e kane nisur miqesoren me Luksemburgun qe ne mengjesin e sotem, kur grupi i pare i lojtareve eshte nisur me nje avion te oren 02:00 te nates dhe grupi i dyte ne oren 05:00 te mengjesit. Me avionin e dyte kane udhetuar edhe zyrtaret e federates se futbollit. Gjithcka i faturohet fluturimeve te rralla drejt vendit te vogel flamand dhe numrit te paket te biletave ne dispozicion.

----------


## no name

*Baric eshte i bindur per fitoren tjeter* 

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007




Nese ka ndonje person me entuziast ne kampin kuqezi, ai eshte trajneri kroat, Oto Baric. Ne konferencen per shtyp te post-ndeshjes, Baric analizoi me kujdes cdo detaj te lojes se Shqiperise me uljet e ngritjet e saj, por te gjitheve u ra ne sy optimizmi i kroatit. Oreksi vjen duke ngrene dhe pas fitores se pare, Baric kerkon te beje "bis" ne Luksemburg.

Per kroatin, gjithcka eshte e qarte, ai do te kerkoje serish nje Kombetare imponuese dhe kesaj here ka nje arme me shume me vete, Erion Bogdanin. "Jam i bindur se do te paraqesim te njejten forme dhe ne ndeshjen e kthimit. Ne perballjen e ardhshme do te kemi mundesine te luajme me mire, pasi tani jo vetem e njohim kundershtarin me mire, por jemi moralisht shume me lart". Fjala e kroatit nuk le shteg per keqinterpretime dhe "babaxhani" i stolit kuqezi i meshon fort faktit se tashme ka nje Kombetare me moral ndryshe, qe vjen pas nje fitoreje te rendesishme dhe se ne perballjen e radhes nuk do te kene me nje kundershtar te panjohur.

Por, ndryshe nga sfida e pare, Oto "Maximal" kerkon qe kesaj here te mos pesoje gol, duke ruajtur nje fare rezerve ndaj rezultatit final, por bind ambientin menjehere duke shtuar se do te jene serish kuqezinjte, ata qe do te shenojne shpejt. Gjithashtu, pare vleresimet adresuar lojtareve difensive si Dallku e Cana, Baric ndjehet i sigurt ne mbrojtje. Perballja e se merkures, ora 20:15, per trajnerin Baric perkthehet ndryshe nje tjeter fitore: "Eshte e rendesishme te mos pesojme gol dhe nga ana tjeter do te perpiqemi ta gjejme rrugen e rrjetes sa me shpejt per te pasur qetesine e nevojshme ne administrimin e 90-minuteshit. Duhet te arrijme nje tjeter fitore dhe, personalisht, kam besim se do te fitojme dhe ne ndeshjen e dyte".

----------


## no name

*Bushi: Morem ate qe meritonim* 

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007


Alban Bushi, sulmuesi i kombetares kuqezi, tha pas takimit se fitorja ndaj Luksemburgut kishte nje rendesi te vecante, jo vetem per faktin se u arrit trepikeshi, por se skuadra realizoi nje objektiv qe kerkohej medoemos. Sipas tij, ekipi ka qene nen presion gjate gjithe javes, pasi kerkohej me cdo kusht fitorja dhe djemte duhen falenderuar per ate cfare dhane ne fushe. "Une jam shume i gezuar per fitoren, pasi ajo erdhi ne momentin e duhur, aq me shume qe kombetarja kishte nevoje me ne fund per shijen e trepikeshit ne keto eliminatore. Besoj se jemi ne rrugen e duhur dhe pavaresisht se c'mund te thone te tjeret per kete fitore, une jam i bindur se na kuptojne te gjithe se kjo ishte e rendesishme. Me shume se sa tre piket, une besoj se fitorja ishte e kerkuar me cdo kusht dhe duke qene nen presion besoj se arritem me veshtiresi nje fitore, qe do ta cilesoja plotesisht te merituar. Diferencat ndermjet dy ekipeve ishin te ndjeshme. Ata nuk e kishin kualitetin tone dhe kjo verehej qarte, por veshtiresia lidhej me shume me pozicionin tone. E rendesishme eshte qe ne filluam ngjitjen dhe besoj se ne ndeshjen e kthimit do te marrim nje tjeter fitore", - tha Bushi, i cili ne Luksemburg mendon se skuadra do te luaje me e qete dhe me me nerv, duke mos pasur komplekse te tjera dhe me moralin e tanishem do te tentoje nje fitore akoma me te lehte. "Besoj se te merkuren do te luajme me te qete dhe do te marrim nje trepikesh me te kollajte se sa sot. Ne takimin e sotem ne hasem ne shume veshtiresi gjate pjeses se pare, ku ne ndonje rast edhe mund te rrezikonim, por me pas, pas shenimit te golit, kontrolluam qetesisht takimin. Ne ndeshjen e kthimit do te jemi me lart", - perfundoi Alban Bushi, i cilesuar nga trajneri i kombetares Baric nga lojtaret me te mire per tanet ne kete ndeshje. 

Deklaruan:

Altin Haxhi, futbollist:

Kujt ia dedikoj golin e shenuar? Shqiperise!

Armand Duka, president i FSHF-se:

Ishte nje fitore me shume vlera per ne dhe besoj se kombetarja nuk do ta lere me kaq. Kontestimet e tifozerise? Le te shijojne fitoren!

Klodian Duro, futbollist

Nje fitore e rendesishme dhe qe na ben te shpresojme per ndeshjen e dites se merkure ne Luksemburg. Luajta ne rol jonatyral? Ato ishin udhezimet e trajnerit dhe u perpoqa qe t'i zbatoja ne maksimum.

Debatik Curri, futbollist:

Arritem te fitonim dhe e merituam plotesisht. Te gjithe e pame qe kundershtari mezi ccahej sepse mbrohej me shume forca, por ne fund te fundit fitorja na buzeqeshi neve.

Hamdi Salihi, futbollist:

Jam shume i lumtur qe luajta sot, ndonese pak minuta. Me vjen keq per mundesite qe mu dhane per t'u shenuar dhe qe nuk i shfrytezova. Besoj se heres tjeter nuk do te toleroj me kaq shume.

----------


## no name

*Shqiperia, nje rruge e bere "pergjysme"* 

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007


Jeton Selimi

Shqiperi-Luksemburg 2-0

Shenues: Kapllani 37', Haxhi 57'

Shqiperia: Beqaj, Curri, Dallku, Dede, Skela, Cana, Haxhi (72' Vangjeli), Duro, Berisha (Muka 46'), Bushi (Salihi 75'), Kapllani

Trajner: Oto Baric

Luksemburgu: Jubert, Kintigler, Bigard (Da Mota 58'), Hofman, Peters, Straser, Betmer, Paval (Ferreira 80'), Kolet (Sakramola 69'), Remi, Mutc

Trajner: Gi Hellers

Gjyqtare: Siligava, Jvarixe, Mikelaxe (Gjeorgji)

3'- Bushi pas nje pasimi te Skeles gjuan jashte

4'- Berisha pason per Kapllanin, i cili me koke gjuan jashte

10'- Skela gjuan nje goditje denimi dhe topi mbi traverse

13'- Bushi pason per Skelen, i cili nuk shenjestron kuadratin

17'- Luksemburgu rrezikon me ane te Remi, por Beqaj grushton duke larguar topin.

21'- Eshte perseri Remi qe rrezikon vetem kaq.

30'- Kapllani, pasi merr topin nga Duro, gjuan, por tregohet i pasakte

31'- Strase kalon ne kundersulm skuadren e Luksemburgut qe gjuan me koke, por jashte

34'- Betmer gjuan nga jashte zones dhe topi kalon ngjitur me shtyllen

37'- GOOOOL Cana merr topin ne mesfushe, pason per Bushin i cili pasi kalon nje mbrojtes shtron nje asist per Kapllanin, i cili mposht ne kohe mbrojtesin luksemburgas dhe gjuan, 1-0.

46'- Luksemburgu merr nje aksion me Remen qe pason per Betmer dhe porta jone shpeton per mrekulli. 

49'- Luksemburgu shenon. Ka qene nje aksion i rrjedhshem nga e majta qe eshte finalizuar nga Kolet, por anesori sinjalizon 

53'- Dede merr krahun dhe pason per Kapllanin, qe gjuan me koke dhe topi larg kuadratit te Jubert.

57'- GOOOOL Skela shperthen ne te djathte, shmang dy kundershtare dhe pason per Kapllanin, qe arrin ta ktheje topin te Haxhi i pamarkuar, qe godet fort me te djathten dhe 2-0

64'- Cana merr nje kros te Bushi qe dhe gjuan me koke, por Jubert i portes se Luksemburgut devijon.

78'- Vangjeli kroson, Salihi gjuan dhe Juber ben mrekulline.

81'- Skela, pasi kalon nje mbrojtes, pason per Dallkun, qe ngurron te gjuaje me koke.

91'- Duro, pasi kalon mbrojtjen e fanellave te bardha, pason per Kapllanin dhe perseri Juber ben mrekulline

93'- Strasier arrin te depertoje nga qendra, godet mbi traverse

Kombetarja kuqezi ka bete detyren ndaj Luksemburgut duke arkivuar nje fitore te rendesishme, te paren per kete edicion eliminator. Ashtu sikunder pritej, kuqezinjte nuk kane zhgenjyer dhe kane mposhtur 2-0 Luksemburgun ne nje "Qemal Stafa" te ngjyer pjeserisht me te kuqe dhe me nje tifozeri, qe me shume ka menduar te akuzoje federaten sesa te beje tifozllek, duke shpalosur parulla qe akuzonin rende pastertite e institucionit qe drejton futbollin ne vendin tone. 

Megjithate, duke lene menjane episodet po kalojme ne fushen e lojes. Zakonisht jemi ankuar per gjykimin, por kesaj here anesori gjeorgjian na ka bere nje dhurate te cmuar, duke anuluar golin e barazimit luksemburgas ne fillimin e pjeses se dyte te lojes. Megjithate, kuqezinjte e kane dominuar takimin ne te gjithe sektoret e tij e duke arritur te canin nje ekip te vendosur totalisht ne mbrojtje. Trajneri Heller i kishte lene detyra sulmuese vetem Dan Kolet, i cili ndonjehere merrte mundimin te kalonte rrethin e mesit te fushes, per t'u terhequr menjehere pas, kur topin e merrnin ne zoterim kuqezinjte. Sidoqofte, miqte nga Luksemburgu arriten t'i benin balle presionit kuqezi deri ne minuten e 37, kur "Loku" sherben sakte ne zone Kapllanin, qe godet forte me te majten, duke ia hequr te gjitha mundesite e reagimit portierit Jubert. Duket se kuqezinjte shkriftohen nga rezultati dhe luajne me lehte e me te shpenguar, te pakten deri ne minuten e 49-te te takimit, kur anesori e quan te pavlefshem nje gol te Luksemburgut (vendim shume i diskutueshem ky). Shuplaka per kuqezinjte tane jep efektin e duhur dhe vetem pak minuta me vone, Shqiperia siglon golin e sigurise me ane te kapitenit Haxhi, qe fluturon te festoje me tifozerine. 

Pjesa tjeter e ndeshjes ishte vetem nje formalitet dhe nese zakonisht jemi mesuar te falenderojme cunat per fitoret e arritura, kesaj radhe nje falenderim i takon edhe anesorit gjeorgjian. Konfuzion e tre pike, vuajtje dhe lumturi, mbase deklarata e trajnerit luksemburgas mbart nje te vertete per sa i perket golit te anuluar, por edhe deklarata e kroatit Baric mbart nje te vertete te madhe: Kombetarja meritoi te fitonte kete takim.

Nano-Topi, duel i heshtur ne "Qemal Stafa"

Nuk eshte hera e pare qe dy prej personazheve me te njohura te jetes politike shqiptare fokusohen nga kamerat ne nje ndeshje te ekipit kombetar, por eshte risi fakti se dy deputete, Nano e Topi, jane edhe dy kandidaturat me te forta per postin e kreut te shtetit shqiptar, Presidentin. Dy rivalet kane qendruar prane, por nuk kane shkembyer asnje fjale me njeri-tjetrin, madje edhe kur Kombetarja jone shenonte, ata festonin secili me te tijte, por kurre bashke. Ish-kryeministri Nano e ka ndjekur rregullisht perfaqesuesen kuqezi, ndersa Bamir Topi eshte paksa me shume tifoz se rivali i tij, sepse ndjek rregullisht edhe skuadren e Tiranes.

----------


## no name

*Trajneret per ndeshjen:* 

E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007


Oto Baric, trajner i Shqiperise: "Ishte nje fitore e veshtire qe ne pjesen e pare i beri mjaft nervoze lojtaret tane. Pas shenimit te golit, ne arritem te menaxhonim me mire lojen. Ne pjesen e dyte ishim me te qete pas shenimit te golit te dyte. Rrezikuam disa here, por edhe u rrezikuam nga kundershtari. Djemte luajten mire dhe vihet re nje ngritje e skuadres. Kemi akoma shume pune per te bere. Kjo fitore na jep me shume moral per ndeshjen e kthimit, pervecse ishte nje trepikesh i rendesishem per pozicionin tone. Kam besim se do te fitojme dhe ne ndeshjen e dyte".

Gi Hellers, trajner i Luksemburgut: "Ne luajtem nje ndeshje shume te mire, por rezultati u percaktua nga gjyqtaret, te cilet na mohuan nje gol te rregullt. Nese ai gol nuk do te ishte anuluar, besoj se loja do te merrte tjeter rrjedhe dhe ne mund te flisnim ndryshe. Lojtaret e mi u munduan te jepnin me te miren dhe luajten pergjithesisht si te barabarte. Kundershtari kishte emra kualitetesh ne skuader dhe normalisht ne kenaqeshim dhe me barazimin. Por besoj se humbjen nuk e meritonim, nese kemi parasysh qe ne pjesen e pare luajtem pergjithesisht mire dhe patem madje dhe raste te pastra. Ne ndeshjen e kthimit do te luajme me mire dhe se ne takimin e pas tri diteve do te marrim patjeter nje rezultat pozitiv".



Atmosfere

Ne castin kur filloi himni kombetar shqiptar, lojtaret u kthyen me fytyre ne tribunen perkarshi.

Edmond Kapllani ia dhuroi tufen me lule vellait te tij, portierit te Teutes, Xhevahir Kapllanit.

Ndonese ishte deklaruar Lorik Cana, kapiten ishte Altin Haxhi

Baric i qendroi besnik formacionit fillestar te perdorur ne miqesoren me Olimpikun

Gjate pjeses se pare u hap nje parrulle "Kjo qetesi mundesohet nga F$HF, sponsor zyrtar i faraxhinjve". Parulla u hoq pak minuta me vone, pas nderhyrjes se policise. 

Tifozeria ka hedhur ne kor parulla anti-federate.

Nje tjeter parulle u tentua te hapej, por nuk e lejoi policia. Me pas ajo u shpalos perpara stadiumit. Mbishkrimi i saj ishte: "Nje tifo per kombetare, FSHF, bilete, pazare"

Nuk munguan as fishekzjarret, qe rrezik do te sjellin nje tjeter gjobe per federaten tone.

----------


## Imperator

Ne ndeshjen e radhes nuk kam dyshim qe kombetarja jone do te beje detyren e lene pergjysem, pra do fitoje serish dhe Shqiperia do te ngjitet ne kuoten e 9 pikeve. Luksemburgu nuk eshte kundershtar qe mund te na surprizoje neve nqs lojtaret luajne te mobilizuar dhe nuk i marin gjerat lehte si ne ndeshjen e pare.

PS: Do te shenoje gol B.Berisha ne ndeshjen e kthimit ndaj Luksemburgut, per kete nuk kam dyshim.

Go Go Go Go Go Shqiperia.

Imperator

----------


## Qerim

*Helers: Per revansh ndaj Shqiperise në Luksemburg*

Në kampin e Luksemburgut ende nuk po tresin humbjen 2-0 në Tiranë, sidomos padrejtësia, sipas tyre e golit të anuluar i ka lënë trajnerit një shije të hidhur. Trajneri Gi Helers e deklaroi këtë dhe në Tiranë, ku pohoi se barazimi 1-1 do të ishte më i drejti. Unë dëshiroj të komplimentoj ekipin. Në bëmë një lojë të mirë dhe dhe treguam karakter edhe pas rezultatit 2-0. Ne patëm mundësinë e fundit për të shënuar me anë të Sagramolës. Fatkeqësisht shqiptarët e udhëhoqin takimin në një fazë kur ne ishim ekipi më i mirë dhe e vendosëm të zotëve të shtëpisë probleme të mëdha. Ne nuk u dorëzuam dhe shënuan. Sesi goli nuk u dha mbetet ende e paqartë për ne, citohet Helers nga gazeta luksemburgase Wort.

Luskemburgu kërkon të shohë përpara në ndeshjen e së mërkurës me Shqipërinë. Morali i ekipit pas një ndeshje të atillë ka rënë pak. Ne duhet të përpiqemi të bëjmë gjithçka brenda nëj kohe të shkurtër dhe unë jam i bindur se në përballjen e ardhshme ne do të marrim një rezultat të mirë, thotë trajneri Helers. 

Sulmuesi Kolet, goli i të cilit nuk u quajt, është ende i zhgënjyer: Unë nuk mund ta kuptoj, se si gjyqtari nuk e dha golin. Do të ishte goli im i parë me Kombëtaren në një ndeshje zyrtare. Ne kemi filluar një punë të mirë dhe kemi për ti marrë frutet. Unë ndihem shumë mirë në ekip dhe unë bësoj se do të përmirësohemi. Kapiteni i ekipit, Shtraser nënvizon paraqitjen e mirë të gjithë aktorëve. Ne patëm edhe pas golit të padhënë një numër të madh shanses. Rezultati nuk është produkti i lojës. Ne kemi një ekip të ri, që po luan gjithmonë e më mirë dhe kjo do thotë se rezultatet do të vinë shumë shpejt. Për të mërkurën zhgënjimin duehet ta kthejmë në një energji pozitive.

Luksemburgu përgatitet për revansh dhe pas përvojës në Shqipëri do të paraqesë në ndeshjen e kthimit në sistemloje ofensiv. 



E Hene, 04 Qershor 2007

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------

Nuk kane luajtur kurre nje ndeshje se bashku. Se sa do te funksionoje kjo mbetet per tu pare, por, per momentin, vendosja mund te konsiderohet me se e guximshme. Trajneri Baric vete nuk ka pasur asnje dyshim, nese duhet fituar, kjo duhet te vije nga sulmuesit. Dhe Bushi, Kapllani e Bogdani kane per detyre te dergojne topin ne rrjete. Sa me shpejt, pa komplikuar asgje. Sot ne mbremje Shqiperia ndoshta nder heret e rralla ne gjithe historine e saj perfaqesuese do te provoje nje 4-3-3 ku pothuaj te gjithe ndjehen pak sulmues. Luksemburgu pritet te mos beje asnje ndryshim nga ndeshja e Tiranes, nderkohe qe Baric vijon te shkartise taktikisht lojtaret ne fushe. Ne porte do te luaje Beqaj, nderkohe qe ne mbrojtje do te jene kater, Haxhi ne te majte, Curri dhe Dede ne qender e Dallku ne te djathte. Ne mesfushe do te luajne tre futbolliste. Skela dhe Muka do te jene me te futur nderkohe qe Cana i vetem duhet te beje shkaterruesin. Dallku dhe Haxhi ne krah pervec mbrojtjes duhet te nderrmarrin edhe inkursione, sepse Muka e Skela do te perpiqen me shume te cajne ne qender. Bushi do te jete nje si tip zholi perpara sulmuesve te mirefillte, qe pritet te jene Kapllani e Bogdani. Per tu pare se si te dy do alternohen ne fushe, sepse rreziku i perplasjes mbetet. Nje gje eshte e sigurte, duhet te luajne pafundesisht pa top. Ne thelb skema kosniderohet e bukur. Sigurisht qe rast te njejte per ta aplikuar, te pakten deri ne fund te ketyre kualifikueseve, nuk ka. Shperthimet e here pas hereshme te Luksemburgut Baricin nuk e shqetesojne. Ai ka mendjen vetme te zhbllokimi i rezultatit. Ne rast se kjo ndodh shpejt, atehere gjerat edhe mund te ndryshojne atje perpara" thote ne linje telefonike zevendestrajneri Duro. "Mundet qe ne rast avantazhi ndonje nga sulmuesit te zevendesohet dhe te krijohet nje fortese ne mesfushe, megjithate le te shkojme njehere te goli. Ai qe sakrifikon ne gjithe kete histori eshte Duro. Pasi ka luajtur kudo ku i kane thene, madje edhe mbrojtes, Klodi kete radhe do te qendroje ne stol. Ndoshta per tu rifituar e per te dhene siguri me vone me kalimin e minutave. Per te sigurisht qe nuk eshte e lehte, por, si profesionist nuk ben ze: ne fund te fundit cdo vendim i trajnerit duhet respektuar. Shqiperia e sotme do te jete serish nje risi taktike. Pergjithesisht Baricit po i ecen, megjithese ne ndonje rast ekzagjerimin me ndryshime te pozicionit te lojtareve ne fushen e lojes. Neser eshte i detyruar te fitoje. Dhe shkartisje mund te kete edhe te tjera brenda 90 minutave, nese goli do vonoje te vije. Baric ama, eshte i sigurte, topi heret a vone do futet ne rrjete. Ne mos njeri, tjetri atje perpara do ta dergoje. 

----------------------------------------------

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

do zoti po fitojm se kom frike mos na bojn ndonje budallallik keta te federates dhe shesin ndeshjen.

Urime Shqiperis

Forzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Shqiperiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## no name

*Kuqezinjte ne kerkimin e 3 pikeve te radhes* 

E Merkure, 06 Qershor 2007



Kombetarja shqiptare do te kerkoje fitoren e radhes sot ne oren 20.15 ne perballjen e radhes me Luksemburgun, perballje kjo e vlefshme per eliminatoret e kampionatit Evropian Austri-Zvicer 2008. Skuadra kuqezi shkon ne kete takim me nje moral te larte pas fitores se te shtunes 2-0 pikerisht perballe vendit te vogel te Beneluksit dhe sot do te kerkoje te sigloje fitoren e dyte radhazi dhe te kaloje ne pike Bjellorusine, e cila momentalisht ndodhet nje pike perpara kombetares kuqezi, por qe do te ndeshet ne sfiden e veshtire te Bullgarise.

Gjithcka rrotullohet ne favor te kombetares sone sepse edhe Slovenia do te perballet me Rumanine. Rumunet fituan ne Lubjane me shifrat 1-2 dhe me siguri do ta bllokojne eshe kesaj radhe skuadren sllovene.

Nderkohe, per kuqezinjte tane sfida paraqitet me e lehte se te tjerat, por me e veshtire se ajo e Tiranes. Baric do te kete ne dispozicion Erjon Bogdanin dhe duket se do te jete pikerisht "Bogu" ai qe do te niset titullar ndaj Luksemburgut se bashku me Alban Bushin. Pjesa tjeter e formacionit mbetet e pandryshuar, por ka edhe disa paqartesi. Keshtu, kroati eshte gjendur perballe deklaratave te kuqezinjve qe e shikojne te arsyeshme kete se ne kete sfide duhet te luajne me klasikun 4-4-2 dhe jo me 3-5-2 e Tiranes. Nuk do te kete spostime ne emra dhe mesa duket do te jete Klodian Duro ai qe do te pozicionohet si anesor i djathte, sikunder beri edhe ne castet e fundit te perballjes se kater diteve me pare. Gjithsesi, shume gjera mbeten ende enigme, por mesa duket kesaj here Baric mund t'u jape te drejte lojtareve sepse edhe vete ai ne nje deklarate te disa diteve me pare shprehej se nuk deshironte te pesonte gol. Keshtu duket e qarte se kroati do te perforcoje mbrojtjen per te kerkuar pastaj te shenoje fale aftesive te dyshes sulmuese.

Dje, stervitja e fundit 

Dje kombetarja shqiptare ka kryer stervitjen e fundit ne stadiumin "Jose Barthel" nen drejtimin e kroatit Oto BAric. Gjendja ne grupin kuqezi eshte optimale dhe shpresat per te arritur nje tjeter fitore jane te medha. Fitorja e mundshme ndaj Luksemburgut do ta conte kombetaren tone ne kuoten e nente pikeve. Trajneri dhe lojtaret, gjate ketyre diteve, jane shprehur optimiste per kete takim dhe shpresojne qe te kthehen me fitore.

----------


## qorrbiba

Do fitojme. Baric do sulmoje me 3 veta (Bogdani, Bushi dhe Kapllani). Keta do bejne presing dhe Luksemburgu s'do e kaloje kurre gjysmefushen. 3-0 per Shqiperine dhe vendi i 4-t ne grup (para Bjellorusise qe po humb ne Bullgari)

----------


## qorrbiba

1-0 per Shqiperine '25 Skela!!!

GOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------

